# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Nhật ký vú em bất đắc dĩ (chiều qua)

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

*Giai bé đã thi xong, tạm nghĩ là ngon lành. Mình lại lần giở quyển nhật ký. Nó đâu rồi nhỉ?*

Đang thong dong đi ra sân vận động cùng mấy thằng bạn, bất ngờ một cành cây bị gió quật gãy, rơi xuống, đè lên ngực mình. Khó thở quá, mình lơ mơ nhìn thấy ánh mắt lo lắng của bố mẹ, cái mặt nhăn nhó của thằng em. Khó thở quá! Vĩnh... vĩnh... Yêu mọi người quá! Vĩnh... vĩnh...

Mình mê man đi.

Bỗng cái cành cây khẽ... cựa quậy. Dồn nốt chút hơi tàn, mình mở mắt ra. Ôi, má ơi, 2 cái cành... chân của giai bé đang vắt vẻo trên ngực mình, 2 cái "cành" ấy đang khẽ đưa theo nhịp một bài hát. Hất chân thằng ranh ra, mình gằn giọng: "Êm nhỉ?".

Vậy mà nó còn vênh mặt lên:

- Dậy thôi anh, gà sắp đi ngủ rồi.

Thằng này chém gió, mới có 5 giờ chiều. Bực mình quá!

Vào chỗ vòi nước, hình ảnh quen thuộc của cái chậu bát "đầy có ngọn" đâu rồi? Chả có nhẽ... Suy luận nhanh lạ thường, mình quay lại chỗ thằng em:

- Này nhóc, cái chậu...

- Bát hả, ông lười?

- Ừ. Rửa rồi hả?

- Em không rảnh. Em quăng nó ra sân rồi, để trong nhà ô nhiễm chết.

- Cái gì? Có biết một đống tiền của tao khô... ô... ông? - Mình nhảy dựng lên, chưa kịp thụi cho nó một quả thì đã thấy cái rổ bát đang nằm tắm nắng rất yên lành, sạch sẽ.

Thằng bé dạo này biết điều ghê. Mình phải nghĩ cách để tranh thủ cái biết điều của nó mới được, keke...

Điện thoại chợt kêu: số của bố! Á, quên mất chưa gọi điện thông báo tình hình với nhị vị phụ mẫu.

- A lô bố ạ! Bố ơi tình hình là thằng cu làm bài tạm ổn rồi. Tình hình là con định gọi điện cho bố mẹ ngay lúc ấy nhưng nó quấy quá, tình hình là con phải trông nom giai bé của bố rất là vất vả. Tình hình là...

- Thôi thôi được rồi. Mẹ đây. Mẹ nghe giai bé khoe rồi, không cần anh phải "tình hình là" nữa đâu.

Thôi rồi, thì ra là nó đã kịp hầu chuyện mẹ. Mà cái mồm thằng này thì... có giời mới biết là nó ton hót những gì.

- Cho em ở đó mấy hôm chơi cho thoải mái nhé con. Không phải lo gì ở nhà đâu, bố mẹ mỗi ngày làm thịt một con gà chắc cũng đủ cầm hơi. Thế nhé con. Mà nhớ không được đánh nhau đâu đấy.

Mỗi lời nói của mẹ như cắt từng khúc ruột mình. Lại phải ôm cái của nợ này vài ngày nữa chắc mình chết quá.

Không sao, mình sẽ lên một kế hoạch...

6 giờ tối:

Giai bé đưa cho mình một tờ giấy be bét chữ, dài như tờ sớ. Nó trịnh trọng:

- Qua tìm hiểu chúng tôi được biết, tại thành phố nơi anh đang sống có rất nhiều những món ăn ngon bổ rẻ. Vậy anh có thể giúp chúng tôi tìm hiểu nền ẩm thực của mảnh đất này được không?

- Bóc lột người ta vừa thôi nhá.

- Quần anh anh cứ mặc, áo anh anh cứ mặc. Em lột của anh làm gì. Để yên em tiếp tục chương trình: Chúng tôi dự định sẽ làm một phóng sự dài kỳ ở đây, rất mong anh hợp tác.

- Còn lâu nhá.

- Nếu anh không hợp tác với chúng tôi, đoạn băng ghi âm này sẽ là bằng chứng để cấp trên cắt khẩu phần gạo, trứng và hoa quả của anh từ dưới quê nhà. Tùy anh quyết định.

Nếu như mình không nhớ đến cái kế hoạch đang nung nấu trong đầu thì chắc chắn thằng này hôm nay... 'húp cháo". Được, lần này mình nhường nó, gọi là bỏ con săn sắt...

Mới phá được vài món, mò về đến nhà cũng đã 10 rưỡi, chỉ kịp tắm nhẹ một cái trước khi xõa cánh.

Nhớ mang máng ngày mai là chủ nhật...

----------


## heocoi

:cuoi1: , hay quá cơ. Ai đọc mà không cười chắc đang.... buồn. Hi

----------

